# How can people post and comment on my site/blog?



## JelaniLebourne (Feb 27, 2013)

I have a website ---> My website !! and i want for people to be able to comment on my post and submit their own poems and pictures, Does anyone know how to do this in dreamweaver ? or any other web developer program ?


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

The two most common ways of doing so are:

Using PHP (a web language that allows you to create stuff like forums, user panels, profiles, chats, comment sections...along with JavaScript and probably MySql depending on how far you go though I think you should be fine with just JS and PHP).

You can also find a premade one online! (how cool is that?)

All you have to do is add the html tag (that they provide) to wherever you want the comment section to be and... BAM! There it is.


----------

